# Rent a sailing boat in Cancun for a day



## tsemach (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi all

Just get in to the forum and we are looking to an agency to hire a sailing in Cancun for a day. 
If you have information to share it will be great. 

Thanks
Tsemach


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

What size-type of sailboat are you looking for? Are you sailing it yourself or just being a passenger?


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

We sailed on the Yumil-Ik a few years ago. Went out to Isla Mujeres for lunch and shopping. Then rode around the bay on a leisurely trip back to the marina at sunset. It's a 36 footer.

When I get home to my computer I'll send you the link. But if you google the name it will probably come up.

EDIT: Here's the link


----------

